# youth 410



## jabb06 (Jan 10, 2011)

what brand youth 410 are yall using ? walmart has a nice youth model from brazil.i had hoped to find an American made model.


----------



## p&y finally (Jan 10, 2011)

Have you looked at a Rossi single shot 410 that also comes w/ a 22LR barrel? We got my stepson one for Christmas and he loves it. It came from Dicks and was 89.00 on sale, reg price is 125.00


----------



## firefighterfree (Jan 10, 2011)

jabb06 said:


> what brand youth 410 are yall using ? walmart has a nice youth model from brazil.i had hoped to find an American made model.



Hey jabbo6 I brought my daughter the tuffy model by rossi only available at Dicks Sporting Goods with the .22 and .410 barrel as a combo. The reason I brought that one is because the other youth model guns were too long for her and the tuffy model fit her just right with a shorten stock the only thing I have done is added a scope to the .22 barrel, added a sling, and beartooth slip on recoil pad for the .410 for her cause she is small framed and  it helps she loves shooting the .410.


----------



## shawnrice (Jan 10, 2011)

Rossi, we just got my nephew one ,he loves it and so do we


----------



## Cottontail (Jan 10, 2011)

Bought my son a Rossi 410, 2 years ago it came with a 17hmr barrel. Franklins has them and you can get diffrent barrels 22,17hmr think you can also get 243 and 223.


----------



## jabb06 (Jan 10, 2011)

ok I guess we will be buying a Rossi & giving it a whirl...thanks


----------



## bigrob82 (Jan 10, 2011)

at walmart the best deal i have seen is the mossberg 500 youth model in .410 for $217 thats a great deal


----------



## Hardwood (Jan 10, 2011)

I just got a Stoeger youth 410 over and under  the other day and I really like it. Simple little gun with 22 inch barrels. I beleive theyre on sale run ya about 3 or so. But them Rossi's and Moss 500 are hard to beat.


----------



## Gumbo1 (Jan 10, 2011)

Mossberg makes a youth in the 500 series now. Good little pump action if it performs like the adult 410.


----------



## lonesome dove (Jan 12, 2011)

*.410*

Rossi Special  !!!!!!


----------



## Cottontail (Jan 12, 2011)

lonesome dove said:


> Rossi Special  !!!!!!



Whered you get that grip?


----------



## blueheron (Jan 12, 2011)

*.410*

He said he would like an American gun.  Rossi is foreign owned and imported into the U.S. exclusively by a Brazilian Company.  Look at H & R and NEF.  They are both owned by Marlin Arms and make youth model .410.


----------



## hwaldrop (Jan 12, 2011)

i have a khan over & under 410.. 26 " barrel... absolutely love it.. been asked to sale it many times and i cant part with it!!


----------



## daddy88 (Jan 12, 2011)

Have a mosseburg 410, and a bakal, imported by remington, the bakal is a youth model single shot, got at walmart for 100.00 very nice looking gun, and has a safety on it as well, also have the rodeo triple threat, was call trifecta when I got it3-4 years itk or vice versa, 22,20 ga,243 great gun! Son loves it, and shoots alot better than you would think


----------



## Washington95 (Jan 12, 2011)

And if you really want a nice little .410 or 20ga, you might look for a Winchester 37 youth.  Costs more, but something really nice to pass along through family, and taken care of will only increase in value.  Some had problem with ejecting shells, but problem was brand of ammo used, or it was with the one I got.  Wish I'd kept it.


----------



## lonesome dove (Jan 13, 2011)

*.*



Browning X Bolt said:


> Whered you get that grip?



It's just a pistol grip off of a Mossberg 500. Not an exact fit, but when your snowed in for a day or so you get bored.


----------



## Cottontail (Jan 13, 2011)

lonesome dove said:


> It's just a pistol grip off of a Mossberg 500. Not an exact fit, but when your snowed in for a day or so you get bored.



LOL i hear ya...I like it might try to find me one to.


----------



## Streetsweeper (Jan 13, 2011)

I got my son the Rossi last yr for xmas (410/22) combo he loves it! Its hard to beat for around a $100..............


----------

